# Major Doug Zembiec



## Gunz (Jul 16, 2014)

Marine Major Douglas Zembiec was killed in OIF in '07.  Apparently the fact that he was actually with the Special Activities Division Ground Branch when he was killed is now being made public.  Most of you may already know this information, but I belatedly salute his memory just the same.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...501d2c-0b77-11e4-8c9a-923ecc0c7d23_story.html


----------



## CDG (Jul 16, 2014)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Grunt (Jul 16, 2014)

Rest In Peace, my Brother! Thank you for your service.


----------



## JHD (Jul 17, 2014)

Rest in peace sir.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 17, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Major.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 17, 2014)

RIP


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 19, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 20, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 22, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Major.


----------

